# Cool Job Opportunity



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

If you've never been there it's beautiful, a bit of a tourist trap in the summer, and you'd need to like Michigan winters - really not a bad gig though.
http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2015/10/why_mackinac_island_desperatel.html

If you're interested, here's contact info.
http://cloverland.com/careers/
.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful place to visit! I went there as a kid 45 years ago, and remember riding around with my Dad on a bicycle built for 2.

No cars allowed....how about a bucket truck?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

That would be an interesting gig. I'm originally from northern lower Mi. and could definitely handle the weather, but would end up over weight eventually from eating too much fudge. Also not a lineman, so I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Beautiful place to visit! I went there as a kid 45 years ago, and remember riding around with my Dad on a bicycle built for 2.
> 
> No cars allowed....how about a bucket truck?


I believe there is some maintenance equipment on site.


----------



## openmind415 (May 3, 2015)

At the very least they must allow a bucket truck and a line truck, and possibly a full size pickup for two lineman to do their job.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

